# Seerosenblätter faulen ab



## oldman (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wir haben vor 3 Jahren einen Gartenteich angelegt. Nun hat uns jemand erzählt, dass Seerosenblätter eigentlich den ganzen Sommer halten sollten. Die Blätter unserer Seerosen wachsen und faulen dann ab. Dann wieder neue Blätter usw. Mit den Blüten verläuft es ähnlich.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was wir falsch machen oder woran es liegen könnte ?

Gruß Oldman


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seerosenblätter faulen ab*

Hallo.

Wie schnell faulen sie denn ab?

Das Seerosenblätte irgendwann "abfaulen" ist ganz normal. Im schnitt hält ein Blatt ca. 3 Monate, hab ich mal gelesen.


----------



## oldman (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seerosenblätter faulen ab*

Hallo,

die Blätter halten etwa 2 Wochen. Kommt mir viel zu kurz vor ?

Gruß 

Oldman


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seerosenblätter faulen ab*

Hallo,

zwei Wochen ist viel zu wenig. Wenn Du leicht an einem Blatt ziehst, löst es sich dann mitsamt dem Stiel vom Rhizom ab? Wenn ja: riech mal am Stielabriss. Wenn der faulig stinkt, dann ist Alarmstufe Rot.


----------

